# R32, R33, R34 GTR's - Investment or not.



## TheD (Aug 25, 2008)

I wonder, will these cars ever start increasing in value?

Will a good, clean looked after GTR ever be a classic car worth investing in?

I'm not including the new GTR here, just R32,33 and 34.


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

they are def a good buy at the mo, even if they are worth the same in two years time its still a lot of carr for the money


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

i think 32 and 34 will go up in money in a few years time. To be Fair i think the best of the best 32 and 34 are all ready asking and getting more money than they was 2-3 years ago. In theroy they should of dropped due to current money issues around the world when comparing to other cars, i think this proves that they will start to increase for good examples. Look at the R35- some are now cheaper than R34's and the R34's im comparing to HAVE SOLD! 

Sadly i dont think the 33 will as there are just to many of them. I guess in many years time they will, but untill we sadly see a fair few R33's in the scrap yard to reduce numbers i cant see the 33 going up in price any time soon. I think the R33 is facing the simular fate as the R35. 

Thats how i see it anyway.


----------



## Markturbo (Jan 12, 2011)

mattysupra said:


> i think 32 and 34 will go up in money in a few years time. To be Fair i think the best of the best 32 and 34 are all ready asking and getting more money than they was 2-3 years ago. In theroy they should of dropped due to current money issues around the world when comparing to other cars, i think this proves that they will start to increase for good examples. Look at the R35- some are now cheaper than R34's and the R34's im comparing to HAVE SOLD!
> 
> Sadly i dont think the 33 will as there are just to many of them. I guess in many years time they will, but untill we sadly see a fair few R33's in the scrap yard to reduce numbers i cant see the 33 going up in price any time soon. I think the R33 is facing the simular fate as the R35.
> 
> Thats how i see it anyway.


Well you kind of killed me having to say anything lol, So I'll just put '^^ THIS'

(well said  )


----------



## Glen (Jan 21, 2011)

If you see the amount of cars that go through Japanese auctions and are bent/rusted out the prices will go up for none crashed/rusted GT-Rs. Ive seen a few of the Skylines i was bidding on in japan and they are now here for sale as Mint examples but i know they are bad, they will have a shit load of under sealer.


----------



## TheD (Aug 25, 2008)

I agree that the prices have remained pretty much the same. I'm not so sure about the R33 GTRs not being an investment though. I am biased because I have one :chuckle:

As I see it, there are so many being scrapped, numbers are significantly dropping right now.


----------



## asiasi (Dec 22, 2007)

Er production numbers, R32 GT-R 43,000. R33 GT-R 16,000. R34 GT-R 5000.

These cars will not be an investment but will plateau very soon,good cars will always make good money.

The curse of the 33 is the hundreds of crappy NON GT-R variants.


----------



## WillRobDon (Jul 29, 2006)

Interesting topic! I think as the cars age there will be fewer and fewer examples that are truely looked after. I suppose only time will tell. I didnt buy the GTR for an investment, although oddly it seems i am investing in it!


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

Well mines gone up in value since I've bought it (at least from what I can see from the For Sale section).


----------



## endle$$ (Feb 25, 2011)

mattysupra said:


> i think 32 and 34 will go up in money in a few years time. To be Fair i think the best of the best 32 and 34 are all ready asking and getting more money than they was 2-3 years ago. In theroy they should of dropped due to current money issues around the world when comparing to other cars, i think this proves that they will start to increase for good examples. Look at the R35- some are now cheaper than R34's and the R34's im comparing to HAVE SOLD!
> 
> Sadly i dont think the 33 will as there are just to many of them. I guess in many years time they will, but untill we sadly see a fair few R33's in the scrap yard to reduce numbers i cant see the 33 going up in price any time soon. I think the R33 is facing the simular fate as the R35.
> 
> Thats how i see it anyway.


R35 are not going to keep the value because they are produced for the worldwide market ...
and there is another fact (a personal fact)... they are crap and are amazingly expensive regarding of the cost of parts

R34 GTR and R32 GTR is the best and will surely keep the value or increase!

i'm also not sure about the R33... they lost a lot even in japan... Good exemple of BNR32 and BNR34 are selling more than 5 years ago for sure!


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

endle$$ said:


> R35 are not going to keep the value because they are produced for the worldwide market ...
> and there is another fact (a personal fact)... they are crap and are amazingly expensive regarding of the cost of parts
> 
> R34 GTR and R32 GTR is the best and will surely keep the value or increase!
> ...


I think now is the time to buy a r33, they are still more than a 32, but imo they will rise up again, simply becuase of the low numbers of gtr's made, the 34 will continue to hold its value around the £20-£25k mark, before going up in future years.

I expect to see r33's going for £15k in ten years time


----------



## endle$$ (Feb 25, 2011)

MIKEGTR said:


> I think now is the time to buy a r33, they are still more than a 32, but imo they will rise up again, simply becuase of the low numbers of gtr's made, the 34 will continue to hold its value around the £20-£25k mark, before going up in future years.
> 
> I expect to see r33's going for £15k in ten years time



i'm not sure about this, simply because in the eyes of people they did not have the same kind of design as the R32 and R34 have!

they're still going cheap in japan at the moment so i dont really know but for sure the 34 and 32 are a pretty good value... KPGC10 is a very good value too  pretty rare! there's one sold in japan today for over 30k in a perfect condition and with only 10k miles on it! amazing car!


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Let's face it, you'll never make money on them, too many bits to keep fixing.:runaway:

In terms of retained value though, I'd be surprised if either variant dropped much more from the prices they are at now. I don't think the R34GTR will ever be a £10K car for instance, or the R33 ever a £3K one.


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Maybe there ought to be another poll titled "How Much Did Your Skyline Owe You When You Sold It For What You Thought Was A Good Price"?

There are very few cars that you can buy, chuck a load of money at and recover the lot when you come to sell it. Unless you're a classic car collector I don't think you should ever look at a car as an investment. If you want to spend money on it, it's a labour of love, not something you should count on getting returns on. 

I think all three will hold values and with people breaking high spec models to recoup costs it will count in the favour of people who are keeping them. I wouldn't like to guess which will remain the most desirable.


----------



## RSVFOUR (May 1, 2006)

As long as people are driving GTRs they will be modding them so very high spec cars will always break for parts and return a constant(ish) amount. This is why they dont sell for 10K

This in turn will keep the less tuned ones at stable prices

Only ones that will be worth money in the future will be rare models (proper nurs , z32s , etc) but of course these are already there anyway.

And I reckon (or should I say hope ) a 32 exactly as it came out the factory car will be worth a bit in the future . Thats of course as long as it is original and rust free.


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

R33s were never really popular in Japan, but strength of popularity over here has operated quite a strong syphon. 

As Toni said, depreciation and cost/value is only one factor among many, but resale value should be good for R32, 33 and 34, all three. The generic 'Skyline' halo is so bright over here, plus the allure of the GTR badge... for those in the know.


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

TAZZMAXX said:


> Maybe there ought to be another poll titled "How Much Did Your Skyline Owe You When You Sold It For What You Thought Was A Good Price"?
> 
> There are very few cars that you can buy, chuck a load of money at and recover the lot when you come to sell it. Unless you're a classic car collector I don't think you should ever look at a car as an investment. If you want to spend money on it, it's a labour of love, not something you should count on getting returns on.
> 
> I think all three will hold values and with people breaking high spec models to recoup costs it will count in the favour of people who are keeping them. I wouldn't like to guess which will remain the most desirable.



No dont put that poll up ! LOL

Going back to the car being a investment, well in my case no my car is not a investment as i have spent so much money on it. 

If i had left it as it was then maybe i would of made a couple of thousand on it. But in the last 2 years if i add the price of the car and what i have spent on it together i have spent more than what a R35 GTR would of cost me new. 

Basically im in the same bracket as the R35 boys with how much money i will loose when i sell, that is my fault tho. Be a bargain for someone tho :nervous:


----------



## TheD (Aug 25, 2008)

asiasi said:


> Er production numbers, R32 GT-R 43,000. R33 GT-R 16,000. R34 GT-R 5000.
> 
> These cars will not be an investment but will plateau very soon,good cars will always make good money.
> 
> The curse of the 33 is the hundreds of crappy NON GT-R variants.


Jeez,
I wonder how many are left!
There are an enormous amount being scrapped. My car is going to have to triple in price to repay me for it's sins. I think there is a lot to be said for the owners as ultimately, they keep the price up. I think we should all become mega tight and decide to not sell for anything less than 20k! 

J.


----------



## EPRacing (Jul 3, 2007)

I will never get my money back on the money I spend on it. as to this point it has defo cost me in the region of a r35gtr price.
If you are buying for investment then you wont see much of a increase for a long time. unlike the F40 when I look at it 5 years ago they are 175k now worth around 270k and that is what u call a good investment.


----------



## TheD (Aug 25, 2008)

asiasi said:


> Er production numbers, R32 GT-R 43,000. R33 GT-R 16,000. R34 GT-R 5000.
> 
> These cars will not be an investment but will plateau very soon,good cars will always make good money.
> 
> The curse of the 33 is the hundreds of crappy NON GT-R variants.


I guess, if you have modified your car away from original, long term you are going to loose out because you no longer have a good standard car and thats what really keeps value long term. I may be wrong here.

That said and done, I suppose there are variants of the 34 too... I do feel a bit hacked off sometimes seeing GT's dressed up like GTRs but thats just a personal thing and unavoidable. If the numbers you quote are correct, thats still incredibly low is it not?


----------



## endle$$ (Feb 25, 2011)

TheD said:


> I guess, if you have modified your car away from original, long term you are going to loose out because you no longer have a good standard car and thats what really keeps value long term. I may be wrong here.
> 
> That said and done, I suppose there are variants of the 34 too... I do feel a bit hacked off sometimes seeing GT's dressed up like GTRs but thats just a personal thing and unavoidable. If the numbers you quote are correct, thats still incredibly low is it not?


at the moment, great modified cars are still sold for more than standard...

but i'm pretty sure this will be not the same story in 10 + years 

look at the KPGC10 on the japanese auctions, a modified one will goes for less than a standard car for sure!


----------



## TheD (Aug 25, 2008)

I wouldn't say no to a KPGC10


----------



## MrGT (Jul 6, 2009)

classic car talk finally:thumbsupthis is my bread and butter! For what seems like forever i have been involved with classic cars, buying, selling, fixing and breaking, racing, ect.)

all the *skylines* will increase in value (this is not an opinion its a* fact*)
its simple how many cars, be it 32 33 or 34 have been scrapped chopped crashed what ever, and how many times do you see "breaking 32 33 34" a quick search on the forum shows you just how quickly these cars are disapering. (20+ skylines being broke in the last 9months)and as this trend continues it becomes harder and harder to source origanal stock mint cars. Hence they will increase in value.
For example 10-12yrs ago i could pick up a stock-ish reasonable (read not rotten) TR5 for £7-8 k now they are going for more than double that and a mint example will be £30k+, Why? Because they are harder to come by.... simples.

now as for getting your money back on a *modded* skyline..........

*NEVER GONNA HAPPEN*

The only way a skyline will be an investment is to buy stock or as close to and restore (sorry to who ever it is i cant remember your name) there is someone on here doing just this putting his 32 back to factory origanal spec, this car is what you want if you want an investment.


Tib


----------



## souroull (Jul 21, 2008)

well, i buy cars for what they are and what they offer, not for what they represent, not for their history

that being said, if they go up in price i wont be buying one  whats the point anyway


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

MrGT said:


> (sorry to who ever it is i cant remember your name) there is someone on here doing just this putting his 32 back to factory origanal spec


Post #15 - RSVFOUR


----------



## lightspeed (Jul 11, 2002)

I get the feeling that modifying R32,33,34 is such a fundamental part of the Skyline appeal that mint modified cars will appreciate just the same as mint stock cars. Look at Mk2 Escorts - gran's old 1300 with 30k miles and full service history will be worth a lot less than the same car in full group 4 spec.

If you want an investment type purchase then it's R32 N1 or Nismo version, R33 LM or N1 and R34 Z tune or Nur editions.

I don't think I'd ever sell my 32. If they don't bury me in it then maybe my kids will make a few quid on it in 50 years. Mr Fusion powered by then!!


----------



## MrGT (Jul 6, 2009)

lightspeed said:


> I get the feeling that modifying R32,33,34 is such a fundamental part of the Skyline appeal that mint modified cars will appreciate just the same as mint stock cars. Look at Mk2 Escorts - gran's old 1300 with 30k miles and full service history will be worth a lot less than the same car in full group 4 spec.
> 
> *If you want an investment type purchase then it's R32 N1 or Nismo version, R33 LM or N1 and R34 Z tune or Nur editions*.
> 
> I don't think I'd ever sell my 32. If they don't bury me in it then maybe my kids will make a few quid on it in 50 years. Mr Fusion powered by then!!


Granny didnt drive a GTR though:thumbsup:

and yes an origanal R32 race car will bring more than a stock 32gtr in years to come but this just links back to my previous post as a 32gtr race car will be rarer than a stock 32.
gtst' and similar will never make good money as classics but we are talking about gtr skylines and that the bit that matters (not 1300 escorts), but i do agree with the highlighted point

But honestly the cars that will make the most in later years will be either the origanal Race cars/very limited runs and the stock origanal low millage mint cars. it will be collectors that pay silly money for cars when stock examples just cant be found!

Tib


----------



## black bnr32 (Jan 20, 2011)

I wonder if modded cars will become more desireable for collectors in the future. Reason being, the 20-30 year olds of today might value modding more than the 50+ guys.


----------



## driven (Mar 10, 2011)

The tuner i am using at the moment has a lovely Escort Mk 2 that's been caged/ cut chopped (to a very high standard) and a 440bhp cossie engine is being built ATM. The shell wasn't anything special to start (just standard Escort) but the owner is absolutely confident that similar specced Escort's make £20-£25K regually. Now this is a standard ordinary Escort that's been heavilly modded but is still worth a substantail amount. Escorts like Skyline's have a racing and modifying history and i believe this will be recognised in the future. Just my opinion. And having said all that i really don't care less, i have no intention of selling but interesting to speculate all the same


----------



## MrGT (Jul 6, 2009)

driven said:


> The tuner i am using at the moment has a lovely* Escort Mk 2 that's been caged/ cut chopped (to a very high standard) and a 440bhp cossie engine is being built ATM. The shell wasn't anything special to start (just standard Escort) but the owner is absolutely confident that similar specced Escort's make £20-£25K regually. Now this is a standard ordinary Escort that's been heavilly modded but is still worth a substantail amount.* Escorts like Skyline's have a racing and modifying history and i believe this will be recognised in the future. Just my opinion. And having said all that i really don't care less, i have no intention of selling but interesting to speculate all the same


*And a mint low millage origanal MKII escort mexico or similar will be more than double that*

+1 :thumbsup:



> Post #15 - RSVFOUR


 thanks tazzmaxx:thumbsup:

Tib


----------



## driven (Mar 10, 2011)

The point i was making is that even certain heavily modded old car's are capable of very strong money, there's a stunning MINT MK1 RS2000 1974 on Pistonheads right now nut and bolt restoration which is up for £25000 give or take same money as the modded MK2 i mentioned in the last post. What this means for our Skyline's who know's but certainly a president has been set in the market for older quality modded cars having a proper value even when compared with there standard selves.


----------



## mambastu (Feb 13, 2002)

I'm completely baffled why old Fords go for such strong money. Can't see it happening in the same way with the GT-R's but would like to be proved wrong. Rarity should always increase prices to a degree eventually.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

I think gentle modifications with genuine parts might have some value. i.e. genuine Nismo parts, HKS, Rays, that kind of thing, but monster-modified cars never recoup their money.


----------



## MrGT (Jul 6, 2009)

tonigmr2 said:


> I think gentle modifications with genuine parts might have some value. i.e. genuine Nismo parts, HKS, Rays, that kind of thing, but monster-modified cars never recoup their money.


+1 to the above

the poll was investable or not?
simple answer .........yes if you keep it stock.

look at mk2 golfs, everyone said they would never be classics of value as they made millions off them but a clean low millage mint mk2 gti is (albeit slowly) increasing in value every year


Tib


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

MrGT said:


> +1 to the above
> 
> the poll was investable or not?
> simple answer .........yes if you keep it stock.
> ...


There's a difference between buying a stock(ish) GTR and modding it (which I don't think anyone will claim is the way to make money) and buying a car which has been modded already. Pre-modded cars carry a premium at the moment and you could 'invest' in one now and (if you buy the right one) be unlikely to loose any money on one.

Your example with Mexicos is unfair. Yes a Mexico is worth more than a modded stock Escort but the Mexico was a limited edition car. I could point out that a modded R34 GTR is worth more than a stock R34 GTR but less than a Z-Tune. V-Spec R32s were worth more than none V-Specs when I bought mine. The Nismo cars more again.

Of course all of this is a slightly pointless question. Investment cars loose value whenever you drive them. Much as I would dearly love to have an original Lancia Stratos or 205 T16 it would be pointless, I wouldn't be able to use them properly which (for me at least) is the point in having them.

I expect my cars to cost me money. However I prefer for the money to be lost in exchange for running costs and/or power/handling/etc upgrades than depreciation. Thus I prefer to buy older cars. I don't expect to make any appreciable money on it though.

The only way I can see you could make money on cars is to treat them as a business and where's the fun in that?


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

Well said Cris!

bob


----------



## MrGT (Jul 6, 2009)

MrGT said:


> But honestly the cars that will make the most in later years will be either the origanal Race cars/very limited runs and the stock origanal low millage mint cars. it will be collectors that pay silly money for cars when stock examples just cant be found!
> 
> Tib


i bought my car to drive.
and i know i wont make any money on it but thats fine.

chris i think you missed my point, i fully agree with you.
once there are very few 32's around *the big garage built and rare mint v specs ect will comand the best money*.
The point i was trying to make was if your are looking for an investment car (ie a car to dry store and not use for 15/20+yrs, which i agree is insane and i would never do this) then YES a (just for example as they are the oldest of the 3) 32 v spec in mint condition with sod all miles on it is a good investment.


Tib


----------



## PS30-SB (Jun 13, 2003)

endle$$ said:


> KPGC10 is a very good value too  pretty rare! there's one sold in japan today for over 30k in a perfect condition and with only 10k miles on it! amazing car!


30k GBP is less than 4 million JPY at today's exchange rate. That's way low for a 10k miles ( did you convert from Km? ) KPGC10 in "perfect" condition. About half the current asking rate, in fact.

I bet you've got it wrong somehow. Sure it wasn't actually just a KGC10?


----------



## gillsl500 (Jun 20, 2005)

I think its really hard to say, end of the day it all comes down to demand and actual supply available, for example, in 2004 i sold a 1994 R32 GTR with 48000 miles on it for £6000 and it was mint, just recently a friend of mine brought a 1992 R32 GTR with 84000 miles on it for £8000. So prices have definatley gone up!!

Possible reasons why prices have gone up??

you have to take the exchange rate into consideration, for example in 2005 our British pound was very strong, for £5000 you would have got 1,000,000yen, now for the £5000 you'd be very lucky to get 650,000yen...a huge difference!!

As a direct result the prices of Gtr's have gone up.

I think you would also have to consider the recent events and the awful tragedy that has hit Japan very hard...my thoughts are with those people through this turbulant time.

Japans economy has remained fairly steady through out this "world wide recession" however after the recent events i'd be very surprised if their economy dosent crash, sending the value of the Yen down hill.

This in turn should decrease the prices of GTR's all around the world, that is assuming that the supply of GTR's has not been comprimised due to the disaster in Japan, as many GTR's may have been written off, in which case the demand will be high but the overall supply based over a relativley short period of time will be low, therefore increasing the price of GTR's.

Either way, yes in about 15 to 20 years GTR's will be regarded as classic cars and they will hold their value and then some.

Hope all that makes sense.


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

March 2011,issue 33 "Modified Classics RETRO CARS magazine, 
page 16.
There's an article titled, "SKY'S THE LIMIT" discussing whether the R32 GTR is a future retro project? And I hope they dont mind me quoting from their magazine.

The last paragraph reads like this:-

*"Would I sell my left kidney for one? Yes, and you should too, as the R32 Skyline, in my opinion, is set to only appreciate in value, like a very fine wine"*
:clap:
:thumbsup:
bob


----------



## nick the tubman (Jun 28, 2006)

all GTR`s, whether modded or not, will increase in value IMO - but only the good ones

mine for example is mint, no rust or accident damage 1996 R33 GTR Vspec. 
carefull ownership and 600bhp easy daily driver or track monkey. what other car can give you that???
so i put a price tag on mine of £18-20k. i would not sell for less. have seen GTR`s inn reasonble nick with 450-500hp for less than 10k. daft!!!!


----------



## endle$$ (Feb 25, 2011)

PS30-SB said:


> 30k GBP is less than 4 million JPY at today's exchange rate. That's way low for a 10k miles ( did you convert from Km? ) KPGC10 in "perfect" condition. About half the current asking rate, in fact.
> 
> I bet you've got it wrong somehow. Sure it wasn't actually just a KGC10?


the start price were around 2'400'000 and it's gone for less than 4mil
high graded car, 16000KM!!! (so 10k miles), perfect condition!

how cheap is that ! amazing car

if i would have some cash i would goes for a KPGC10 for sure! at least they havent been abused as the GTR's are!

when you see people on here selling 500 / 600 / 700Bhp skyline's that have been used for drag racing sorry but that is not the kind of cars i would be interested about!

skylines are NOT drag cars, they are amazing cornering cars... why do you people see any interest in doing a straight line in 10 seconds???
(personal view sorry)!


----------



## PS30-SB (Jun 13, 2003)

endle$$ said:


> the start price were around 2'400'000 and it's gone for less than 4mil
> high graded car, 16000KM!!! (so 10k miles), perfect condition!
> 
> how cheap is that ! amazing car


Would like to see a link to that auction, or some other proof that it was a genuine 'KPGC10' model Skyline 2000 GT-R 2-door Hard Top, and was as good as you say, please. 



endles$$ said:


> if i would have some cash i would goes for a KPGC10 for sure! at least they havent been abused as the GTR's are!


You have _no idea_ just how abused some genuine KPGC10s have been through a 40 year period. My own car has been used as a night time street racer, club race car and track day car for most of its life.

Most of the C10-series and C110-series GTRs left today have now been through that, and have come out the other side. _Restorations_ costing upwards of 5, 6 & 7 million JPY are not unknown these days.


----------



## RSVFOUR (May 1, 2006)

nick the tubman said:


> all GTR`s, whether modded or not, will increase in value IMO - but only the good ones
> 
> mine for example is mint, no rust or accident damage 1996 R33 GTR Vspec.
> carefull ownership and 600bhp easy daily driver or track monkey. what other car can give you that???
> so i put a price tag on mine of £18-20k. i would not sell for less. have seen GTR`s inn reasonble nick with 450-500hp for less than 10k. daft!!!!


What the thread is about (I think ) is GTRs that will be worth more as a car than for spares in the future . Most highly modded cars are not inc mine.

Your definition of mint is interseting but isnt the same as the people who pay crazy money for the right car . 

You mean perfect but in classic cars terms it means original and as new . The two are different . 

Enthusiasts buy cars for what they do collectors buy them because of what they are . 
Having had a classic car business I know that collectors will always pay a lot more than enthusiasts and history and originallity is everything to them

There is a world outside the curent GTR owners and that is where the crazy buyers will come from . So its their rules that count however strange they may appear to be on this forum .

The fact is that in ten years time a highly modded mint 32/33GTR will not have gone up in value as much as a completely standard but equally mint 32 GTR with history.
Unless of course the car in question is well known and has racing history.


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

RSVFOUR said:


> The fact is that in ten years time a highly modded mint 32/33GTR will not have gone up in value as much as a completely standard but equally mint 32 GTR with history.
> Unless of course the car in question is well known and has racing history.


I would imagine that that would only be true if the stock car was a low mileage, clean car. A lot of people mod things as they fail (though use).

From what I have seen, and I don't claim to be an expert, but the stock 'normal' cars which fetch good money are the freakish ones with very low mileages which have been used little.

For example a few years back I had a 205 GTI. I used the car a lot and did no mods to the car. I have seen a 205 GTIs now advertised for silly money for low mileage stockers. My old 205 (if I'd kept it) would not be worth that kind of money. It now has 130k+ miles and it has the wear and tear you'd associate with the mileage. If I'd done an mi16 conversion (as I always dreamt at the time) it would be worth more now. Not as much as a low mileage mint car to be fair.

The point I'm making is if you buy a low mileage mint car now and use the car the investment disappears every time you take the car out on salted roads etc. Investment cars must be treated as such if you want to see return on your investment. If you're looking for a car to actually drive (which I assume most on this forum are doing) then this type of investment won't happen. In fact I'd go so far as to you'd be wasting your time.

I would argue that a highly modded R32 GTR will be worth more than a stock R32 GTR which has had the same amount of use. GTRs are common enough that the stock car will have to be really exceptional to attract a collector type. Special editions (Z-tune, Nismo, N1) in stock trim will be the real stars I think.

Obviously some members on here do have exceptional cars (though not very many IMHO) and treat them as such. This is the way to make an investment which will give proper returns.

However I say again if you are buying a car to drive and maintain your GTR properly I can't see them dropping much (if at all) in value. If you compare that to a newer car (with a few exceptions of course) with similar performance the newer car will loose money. On that basis your cash is better put in a GTR than a 2 year old M3 for example. Less about making money more about loosing/costing less.


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Following on from what Cris has said, there is a big difference between an original restoration and an out of the showroom into storage low mileage car. If you were to buy a car and store it for 25 years to see if it went up in value, it may do, but as an investment proposition I would think there are better ways to invest money.

Some of the cars that are now commanding high prices would never have been considered collectable in their day but due to the fact that many have been written off, modded, broken they have become rarities by default.

The majority of my cars have always been used as they were intended and I've only become a bit more caring with my GTR mainly because of what it cost rather than any overwhelming desire to try and preserve it. I think it's good that some cars do survive to become collectable but I'm not really that bothered about trying to create that scenario for myself. I would also never ever buy a car as an investment unless I could afford £10 million for a Bugatti Royale


----------



## nismomad (Mar 7, 2003)

My 92 N1. 
60000kms with books. Other than a boost controller and NISMO exhaust, pretty much all standard.
I do a couple of track days a year with it and the odd cruise and weekend run. 
Is it an investment, not really, I'm so anal with it that i spend more in maintenance on it per year than the km's i do so it aint gonna make me a rich man!
Will it go up in value, probably, and as much as i want to wrap it in cotton wool, love being able to just start her up and go for a drive.


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

if I got over $100,000 for mine, I *might* break even, but who pays that kind of money for an R32, no matter what the spec is or how well it's been kept?

It's an investment as much as buying heroin is an investment...


----------



## RSVFOUR (May 1, 2006)

It would seem that some cant grasp my point about a standard 32GTR going up in value more than a modded one 

Firstly I said going up more not worth more and therefore that means that it will be a better investment than a modded one
It wont be as much fun to drive but thats not the thread topic . 
Equally its not an attack on people who mod their cars (as I would be attacking myself)

Of course is should be low mileage but surely any standard 32GTR in excellent condition with full history is almost certain to have low mileage. How else could it stay that way.


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

RSVFOUR said:


> It would seem that some cant grasp my point about a standard 32GTR going up in value more than a modded one
> 
> Firstly I said going up more not worth more and therefore that means that it will be a better investment than a modded one
> It wont be as much fun to drive but thats not the thread topic .
> ...


To a degree, I agree, but looking at the rs500 market, yes some standard models are demanding higher prices (whether they actually sell at that price is a different matter) but a 550 brake rs500, with the right mods, will also command such a price.

As someone already said, a collector will buy standard only (unless its a racecar origin), an enthusiast will buy the modified one - both of these have seperate markets in my view and it doesn't only relate to old cars but cars of today also


----------



## majestic (May 3, 2010)

52 years ago i bought a 1936 vincent 1,000 for £40 one was auctioned 2 yrs ago for £210.000 i still own it in unrestored condition. an investment or not ?


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

majestic said:


> 52 years ago i bought a 1936 vincent 1,000 for £40 one was auctioned 2 yrs ago for £210.000 i still own it in unrestored condition. an investment or not ?


I will give you £50 quid for it mate, i think thats a fair deal considering you only payed £40 for it.


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

mattysupra said:


> I will give you £50 quid for it mate, i think thats a fair deal considering you only payed £40 for it.


:chuckle: not a bad offer that


----------



## RSVFOUR (May 1, 2006)

majestic said:


> 52 years ago i bought a 1936 vincent 1,000 for £40 one was auctioned 2 yrs ago for £210.000 i still own it in unrestored condition. an investment or not ?


There were three 1000cc models .(Rapide ,shadow, lightning) one is worth double the others (much rarer)

A definate investment now all worth serious money especially if original (where have we heard that before  )

If its unrestored leave it that way .


----------



## majestic (May 3, 2010)

and black prince and black knight but they were all 1949 onwards


----------



## Sean (Aug 16, 2005)

kismetcapitan said:


> if I got over $100,000 for mine, I *might* break even, but who pays that kind of money for an R32, no matter what the spec is or how well it's been kept?
> 
> It's an investment as much as buying heroin is an investment...


:clap:Finally some realism! Yes, if you keep a car in good nick for long enough it will increase in value but how much will that cost? Speaking from experience, far more then it will appreciate. 

So drive the bloody thing, spend a fortune on it and enjoy


----------



## RSVFOUR (May 1, 2006)

In fact if its a 1936 built bike it has to be a series A rapide and one of the first built

Pretty sure under 80 were made before the war so extremely rare


----------



## madandy (Jun 6, 2007)

A mate imported from Japan a BCNR33 5 years ago while I bought one locally.
They seem to be going for the same money at Japanese auctions today and here in NZ though good ones are harder to find.
My '92 BNR32 (original books, service records, receipts) arrives in Auckland tomorrow after leaving Japan the day before the Tsunami's struck (RIP all the lost people).
They seem to have increased slightly though good ones are still readily available.
The NISMO and N1 models are deff. appreciating.


----------



## xs10shl (Jan 9, 2010)

endle$$ said:


> the start price were around 2'400'000 and it's gone for less than 4mil
> high graded car, 16000KM!!! (so 10k miles), perfect condition!
> 
> how cheap is that ! amazing car!


Keep your eyes peeled for others. I will buy every authentic, complete and restore-able KPGC10 you can find me for 4mil. Finders fees paid, along with a charitable donation to the forum.


----------



## asiasi (Dec 22, 2007)

For all those that think even mint R32s make more than 33s,you will not find a better 32 than this one,originally advertised for £16895 now £13995.
Newera Imports.com : Skyline R32 GT-R. HKS turbos - Extensively modified by Newera!


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

asiasi said:


> For all those that think even mint R32s make more than 33s,you will not find a better 32 than this one,originally advertised for £16895 now £13995.
> Newera Imports.com : Skyline R32 GT-R. HKS turbos - Extensively modified by Newera!


you really wont.

for those who have not seen it up close then it will blow your mind

this is being sold on behalf of a customer on here (as the car came from us) & he went from this R32 to owning my R34 GT-R

its stunning!


----------



## MrGT (Jul 6, 2009)

that 32 linked above is gorgeous!

if i could get what i want/think my 33 is worth i would of bought that in a heart beat stunning car :thumbsup:

Tib


----------



## M SPEC GTR (Dec 15, 2010)

As an owner of a completely stock (as it came from factory, even stereo) r32 GTR with 75000km on it. I can only hope that when I take it for a Sunday drive no one runs into me. 
You just need to look at any car model with a race history. All have increased in value.
Down here we are seeing datsun 1600sss selling for $20k, 240z $50k. All stock cars, modded ones are less than one third the price.
For me a stock car is not one that has been modded in anyway from factory, if it has in time it will be worth less.
A highly modded car will last for how long? 10000km-20000km? before needing another $10k spent on it.


Sorry for bumpin an old post :runaway:


----------

